# Dog allergy



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

My pup had what I would characterize as an allergic reaction to something a couple days ago. Face started swelling around the eyes and he was shaking his head. I assumed ears were being shaken. Then he started itching.

He was running around trying to wipe off his face.

Overnight his face became more swollen, eyes almost closed, and nose swollen like a pit bull. He was in no pain, a great mood and just itching all over. Belly skin and inside ears was really pink. 

Next AM was nauseous with loose stool. By afternoon, his swelling was down to about normal and appetite back to normal. By night he was 100% back. So basically 24 hours of weirdness. All the while super energetic and happy. Based on the attitude, I wasn't worried.

I initially thought about a bee sting to the face, and maybe he swallowed the bee. If it was a wasp, it could have stung stomach before dissolving, I suppose.

Any guesses on what this might have been?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I had a dog stung by a bee (I guess) on the paw a few months ago, and his paw swelled to baseball-size, and he was walking on three legs. By the time we got to the vet, who stayed open for us, he was gasping and his heart was thudding so hard that I could feel it on any part of his body. A quick epinephrine-steroid injection brought him back to normal with a minute or two.

Now that you know your dog has this kind of reaction, you might want to ask the vet for some kind of antihistamine to have on hand. What I have read is that while facial swelling is common in a dog who is experiencing an allergic reaction, it also might be a warning that this is a dog who is more prone to anaphylactic reactions than others.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

That's a good idea, Connie. Whether it was a bee or not, it seems to have been an allergic reaction from some source.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

IMO, having injectable epinephrine on hand would be a darn good idea for you ted after this incident--it could save your dog's life. 

having said that, are you comfortable giving injections? if not, talk to your vet or vet tech, take a lesson or 2 (it's not really that hard, but make sure you know how to deal with it if there's no one to hold the dog for you!). 

and, b/c your dog is still a pup, make sure you WRITE DOWN the dosages per weight, how it's administered (IM, SQ, IV, etc), keep it WITH the drug/syringes (when you're having a panic attack is NOT a good time to have to look all over the house to find the info). keep a good idea of what your dog weighs, though there's a little "fudge-factor" built in the reco. dosage (i THINK it's 1 cc/100 lbs, but that's what we used w/cattle, so make sure you're clear on it w/your vet).

also, i would try to get a good clear idea fr the vet as to WHEN it's time to treat the dog--right away, wait a bit, etc. and even if there're drugs to use in conjunction w/ep, like corticosteriods (injectable? oral?).

all of the above is assuming that you're not within 5-10 minutes of a vet that's available 24/7. i'm not--the closest vet is 30 min away, and that's assuming whoever's on-call isn't doing anything else. so, CYA!!!

this is just what i suggest, and what i would do


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

All good thoughts, Ann. I used to work in a hospital ER and was a dialysis tech, so I'm really used to sticking people, finding veins, etc. 

I'll talk to my vet about this. Great ideas!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Could you not use something like an EPI pen? That way, you wouldn't have to worry about injecting it or whatever - you'd just have to slap it on her thigh or whatever and it would do all the work for you. At least that's how my friend in high school's EPI pen worked. :lol:


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I imagine that's exactly what the vet will suggest, Kristen


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

ted--let us know the outcome on this, would you? if you have "sticking" experience, that's great! but for forum members that don't, your info could be invaluable. thanks!


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Well, he had this a couple days ago but it was just a day. Never took him to the vet. No reason to. No labored breathing just a comical mask and an itch. I'm going to bring it up with the vet at some point. Probably when I take him in for Rabies shot. I have to see what the latest is on these shots.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Just came across this. Maybe someone else will find it helpful. 

QUOTE: "What are the symptoms of anaphylaxis? The most common symptoms are the sudden onset of diarrhea, vomiting, shock, seizures, coma, and death. The animal's gums will be very pale, and the limbs will feel cold. The heart rate is generally very fast, but the pulse is weak. There is no facial swelling."

Not the symptoms my pup had except for the GI component.

QUOTE: " In angioedema, we see swelling of the face, especially the muzzle and around the eyes. Sometimes, the swelling is so severe, the animal cannot open his eyes. Angioedema often results in itching. Angioedema and urticaria generally develop within 20 minutes of being exposed to the allergen (substance to which the animal is allergic)."

That sounds like it exactly. Interesting the speed of this onset. And I was with him for about an hour prior. So he may have encountered this while with me. Maybe it's my after shave...


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

This from a human medical site:

Quote: "The patient developed angioedema after ingestion cooked white bean." 

Granted this was a single human, but interestingly we had a big huge pot of Minestrone soup..with white beans... hmmm


----------

